# 'Back' symbol and no back choice.



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

This is a minor issue.

When you schedule a recording, TiVo verifies that the show will will recorded and asks you to push "Select" to continue. There is also a left button symbol 'back' displayed, implying you can also press the left button to go back and choose another show or something.

But, pushing the left button has no effect.

This is with v7.2 software. I have not received the 7.3 update yet.


----------

